# Where to run my Beagle for rabbits



## Hoppy0686 (Aug 24, 2012)

:help::help:Let me say this is my first post as i am new to the forum, and am also new to hunting. I live in oakland county and am looking for somewhere within 60 miles or so to run my Beagle. My grand father and uncle got me hooked on Rabbits and rabbit dogs but we really dont have anywhere to go run our dogs. we drive up towards gladwin because a friend of ours had a pen out there, but thats to far to drive all the time. And with rabbit season upon us i am just looking for somewhere to run and or hunt if you guys and gals could help me out. 

My grandfather has spots that personaly i think would have been great 20 years ago before everything got built up around them. I'm afriad to let my dog loose where he goes for fear of it getting hit by cars so i dont go with him. 

And i know with the rabbit population down or at least it seems down to most i know you folks might not wanna give up info but im looking for help.

i've just stated to get to know my grandfather since i got my dog it opened up our relationship because im no longer the kid. so thats really why im asking for help i just wanna make some memories with him before its to late. theres nothing like the smile on his face when the Dogs open up on the run. 

sorry for the over share there guys just wanted you to know that i am for real and any help would be appreciated


----------



## michhutr (Jan 16, 2009)

Like most of us that run beagles finding spots to run takes a season or two to find a good area. Get out your maps and research the state game area and rec areas near you. Get out and let them run. Don't expect rabbits everywhere. Habitat is key. You'll find pockets here and there that hold rabbits. After some footwork instead of hunting the entire area you will just hit the best areas.

Good luck.


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

lots of places, though many are over hunted. but you have to start somewhere. try the bald mountain area, theres quite a few places to hunt there, i like the north unit out by the graham lake area.

then you can try holly recreation , a bit heavily used. or ortonville rec area. out by big fish lake is a good spot for squirrel and i thing rabbit might be out there.

then if you go out oakwood road east of m24 theres a small state game area that not many know about. and acrossed the road is a village recreation area that should have rabbits.

brighton rec area has been good in the pastthose should all be within an hour of you. add another half hour driving and you can go to caro, lapeer. all kinds of places. 
explore with a map and computer, and don't neglect little pockets of land others may pass on.

most important is get the dog out there and have fun.


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

oh as to rabbits being down,,,nope...they breed like,,,well,,,, rabbits.

a female rabbit is ready to breed at 8 weeks old , they do not have a breeding season, nore do they come into heat. a rabbit ovulates when it is bred by a buck, usually within 8 hours, which is why breeders generaly breed a doe in the morning,,,then again that night. she will give birth in 8 weeks and will be able to conceive right away. so even figuring missing a breeding they can easily have a litter every ten weeks for a total of 5 litters of 8 to 10 bunnies in a years time under perfect conditions. in wild rabbit your more likely to go 4 litters of 4 to 6 bunnies, but thats 24 rabbits per year, plus what those 24 can have and you got you a genuine landslide of rabbit ,rice and gravey.


----------



## micooner (Dec 20, 2003)

John could you give me the GPS coordinates for that small game area that no body knows about please LOL just kidding


----------



## Hoppy0686 (Aug 24, 2012)

Guys I appreciate all the info your giving and for helping me out. It Is much appreciated.


----------



## scottmi (Jan 17, 2008)

John,

Sounds like a perfect world for the rabbits. I run dogs 5 days a week throughout the year and the population surely seems to be down here. However it may just be the dogs I am hunting. As far as the rabbits gestation period being 8 weeks.... the rabbits that I have seen around here have always been a little closer to 4 weeks. I guess they are all different.


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

im sorry,,, 8 weeks isn't gestation,,,its the time to butchering,,,my bad,,,was going on lunch time and i was hungry.....


----------



## michhutr (Jan 16, 2009)

john warren said:


> lots of places, though many are over hunted. but you have to start somewhere. try the bald mountain area, theres quite a few places to hunt there, i like the north unit out by the graham lake area.
> 
> then you can try holly recreation , a bit heavily used. or ortonville rec area. out by big fish lake is a good spot for squirrel and i thing rabbit might be out there.
> 
> ...


FYI and to save you some time and effort I thought I'd let you know there are NO rabbits in the Brighton rec. area. They have all been killed due to yotes----wolves-----and thousands of other hunters. 

Just wanted to help out a fellow beagler.:evil:


----------



## papa4x (Feb 16, 2014)

michhutr said:


> FYI and to save you some time and effort I thought I'd let you know there are NO rabbits in the Brighton rec. area. They have all been killed due to yotes----wolves-----and thousands of other hunters.
> 
> Just wanted to help out a fellow beagler.:evil:


Not exactly true. I am in Brighton rev right now and my dog has not stopped in last 2 hours. We chase them every time we get out


----------



## micooner (Dec 20, 2003)

papa4x said:


> Not exactly true. I am in Brighton rev right now and my dog has not stopped in last 2 hours. We chase them every time we get out


Maybe after 7 years the rabbit population has rebounded. Lol


----------

